# smelly discharge



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

HI 
Its me again ANXIOUS ANNIE ,8week old Millie has a smelly discharge from her lady bits i am wiping it with baby wipes ,i did mention the smell to the vet yesterday when we took her about her kennel cough and she said the smell would go.
Has anyone had the same eperiance ? 
I would like you to know i have brought up 2 lovely boys who are now 22 and 24 and also lovely Ollie dog whos 2 ,we got him at 13 weeks but this little bundle of fluff is so differant and the fact sh has this distressing cough is taking the fun out of it ,iwas crying last night .

thankyou family xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor you! If you have mentioned it to the vet I would wait and see but if you are not comfortable doing that then take her back in. Is she weeing and pooing ok? Eating and drinking? Quite happy and lively apart from her cough? Eyes and nose clear, no discharge?
I am sure you vet will have given her a thorough check over and the antibiotics given for her cough should clear up any other little infection should there be any.
How ever if you need reassurance Lynda then you have every right to take her back in, I don't blame you for being so worried. I hope you are getting good support from the breeder Millie came from??


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

what a shame all this is happening to you at such a lovely exciting time..... i would be worried and upset too if Im honest. Like Karen has said above the antibiotics prescribed should help if it is an infection, fingers crossed millie will be better soon.

ps have you been in touch with the breeder?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
i did get in touch with her she said to take her back and they would treat her for 2 weeks with there antibiotics ,but im not doing that imagine the trauma going back and coming back again ,shes in a little routine already ,yes shes pooing well and weeing and eaten all her meals and shes taking her tablets well etc ,They sent me an email apologising last night and said it could have been brought on by the stress of moving etc ???? They said there vets check them and they are constantly monitering them so would have noticed kennel cough but the vet said it was established so i dont know ,i dont want to say bad things against them but it is a bitter sweet experiance ,i really do thankyou for this forum and replys its vital and so comforting xxx lynda


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

This might seem a bit of an obvious point, but just thought I would mention that when our puppy was small he did smell around his 'bits' as well. We found out it was because his legs were so short that he got wee all over his fur instead of where he was aiming. I made sure that I washed his undercarriage from then on and that did help. Later on, he always had the 'hygeine trim' underneath. Don't know what he thought about that - but it helped. Of course, might have nothing to do with Millie's 'smell' but just sayin'
Good luck with the wee one - they are a worry at that age, and she hasn't had the best start. Hope this horrible time passes soon and you can enjoy your puppy.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Linda, just wanted to offer my sympathies for the awful time you and Millie are having. At least you are in touch with your vet and you sound very conscientious so I don't imagine you would fail to notice if anything else develops. Trust your instincts and good luck. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lady bots smelling .. my first thought was teh same as Teresa as puppy's camn tend to wee on their back legs, walk in wee and generally smell a bit wiffy around that area, yes trim any long hair around her back legs and lady bits  

If in any doubt, do go back to your vet ... just to rule out any infection etc ... I am always on the phone to my vet or visiting, its never a wasted visit if it puts your mind at rest


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah.. I agree with JoJo and Teresa, when Molly came home she was always 'dribbling' down the back of her legs. Once I did a little 'trimming' in the appropriate area  It was so much better. Prior to that I was washing her back legs constantly. 
Sorry youve had a bit of a rough start but hopefully after these little blips you'll be grand. 
xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor you, and poor millie. I think over the next few days you will be able to put this rough start behind you and enjoy your puppy days! 

Have you seen the poof spray from pet head? I reckon that will make any pooch smell lush! I showed my friend it the other day, she went straight out and got some too.


----------

